# Sinking pellets for Betta



## fantails (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi. I was wondering do they make a sinking pellets for Bettas? Can you feed a Betta gel food? We feed the HBH 2 mm pellets now but they float.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

You can soak them for 15-20 minutes so they get moist and they'll sink. I've only had one betta that has gone for sinking pellets. If they aren't on the top, forget about it.lol


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I've never seen one before. Usually if I soak my pellets too long, my bettas reject it, so see if that works for you first.


----------



## BettaCee (Apr 21, 2010)

Aqueon Betta pellets sink.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I never noticed my Aquen pellets sinking before. I guess Il have to pay better attention. lol


----------



## fantails (Apr 15, 2010)

I found this pellet for Bettas. Could I use this one it looks good?

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...new+life+spectrum&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=


----------

